
The Supreme Court’s Cultural Winners - DrScump
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-supreme-courts-cultural-winners-1467068464
======
DrScump
<(Justice Thomas) said the majority’s reasoning is an acknowledgement that “we
have passed the point where ‘law,’ properly speaking, has any further
application.”>

